# Looking for Ideas to Improve on Existing Camp Products or Services



## Jesse3602 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hoping you all can possibly help me out. The company I work for asked me to do a little research and come up with a list of problems or concerns that people who do a lot of camping have in regard to any products or services related to camping - and to make a list of ways to potentially and significantly improve on the products or services that already exist. They're hoping to find opportunities to innovate in this space and create new products and services that can scale quickly.

Can you guys/gals help me brainstorm? As campers, what issues have you encountered, what products do you wish exist to improve the camping experience, or, just in general, what things do you wish could be improved?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Greywuff (Oct 11, 2015)

My biggest concern is that it seems that just when I get settled in and everything all set out and the campsight made to feel like home.....the weekend is over and it's time to return to reality. 
Do you by chance happen to have access to a "weekend extender?" I'm not real picky about the color either? lol


----------



## Bamps (Oct 3, 2015)

The biggest problem is food preparing while out, if the wind happens to blow it kills an open fire, blows out propane stoves. A mess shield, light and portable may sell.


----------

